# dvdauthor beendet sich mit Speicherzugriffsfehler

## michael_w

Hi,

ich wollte mir eine DVD erstellen (aus Mitschnitten via vdr). Demuxen und multiplexen ist schon gelaufen. Ich habe jetzt dvdauthor 0.6.11 und auch 0.6.14 ausprobiert, beide beenden sich mit einem Speicherzugriffsfehler. Hmm, auch qdvdauthor, aber das setzt wohl auch bloss auf dvdauthor auf. 

```

Jun  5 16:50:57 gauss dvdauthor[8284]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000403631 sp 00007fffb3383000 error 4 in dvdauthor[400000+1a000]

```

Woran kann das liegen und wie behebe ich das?

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9550_@_2.83GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 04 Jun 2009 15:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm asf audiofile berkdb bzip2 cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cuda cups dbus dga dri dvd dvdread encode exif ffmpeg fortran gdbm gimp gimpprint gpm gtk gui iconv ipv6 isdn isdnlog jpeg kde lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs syslog tcpd truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vhook vorbis webkit xcomposite xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## 3PO

Hi,

evtl. fehlt Dir ja eine Lib.

Mach mal:

```
ldd $(which dvdauthor)
```

----------

## michael_w

```

gauss ~ # ldd $(which dvdauthor)

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff4f3ff000)

        libxml2.so.2 => /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 (0x00007f2d46d55000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00007f2d46b40000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00007f2d468bf000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00007f2d46576000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f2d46372000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f2d4709f000)

```

Glaub nicht, oder?

----------

